# Gnome 2.18

## Big Boss

Ciao a tutti, mi piacerebbe installare i pacchetti mascherati di gnome 2.18.

Qualcuno ha una guida sull'installazione di gnome 2.18 su gentoo e sui pacchetti da smascherare?

Grazie a tutti, premetto che ho già cercato con la ricerca in questo forum e non ho trovato niente.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, mi piacerebbe installare i pacchetti mascherati di gnome 2.18.
> 
> Qualcuno ha una guida sull'installazione di gnome 2.18 su gentoo e sui pacchetti da smascherare?
> 
> Grazie a tutti, premetto che ho già cercato con la ricerca in questo forum e non ho trovato niente.

 

per lo smascheramento dei pacchetti vedi qua;

per sapere quali leggi qua

----------

## Big Boss

grazie mille   :Very Happy:   mi metto all'opera e poi vi dico il risultato.

Ho installato una nuova gentoo 'di test' appositamente senza gnome e xorg, ho installato xorg 7.1 tutto liscio tranne un piccolissimo incidente riguardante un symlink che ho risolto, adesso mi cimento con il nuovo gnome  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

adesso c'è già un'ebuild per gnome-2.18 che comprende tutte le dipendenze richieste. smaschera quello e poi a cascata tutti gli altri. oppure ti copi il contenuto dell'ebuild nei vari package.keywords e unmask

----------

## Big Boss

 *Quote:*   

> adesso c'è già un'ebuild per gnome-2.18 che comprende tutte le dipendenze richieste. smaschera quello e poi a cascata tutti gli altri. oppure ti copi il contenuto dell'ebuild nei vari package.keywords e unmask

 

E come si fa??? non l'ho mai fatto... e dove prendo l'ebuild?

 *Quote:*   

> Big Boss ha scritto:
> 
> Ciao a tutti, mi piacerebbe installare i pacchetti mascherati di gnome 2.18.
> 
> Qualcuno ha una guida sull'installazione di gnome 2.18 su gentoo e sui pacchetti da smascherare?
> ...

 

Ho copiato i pacchetti da smascherare nel file package.unmask che non c'era e che ho creato io, tutto ok tranne un pacchetto che non ricordo quale mi da 'invalid atom'.

Il problema ora è che nonostante abbia smascherato i pacchetti risultano ancora mascherati,  e non riesco a installarli.

Ho provato a vedere con eix e gnome-desktop-2.18 risulta mascherato.

con emerge --search gnome-desktop mi da la versione 2.16 disponibile

Non ho fatto etc-update devo farlo?

Help me, grazie a tutti

----------

## CarloJekko

che pacchetti hai inserito nel keywords? e nel mask? postalo qui.

Altra cosa, nella catrella /usr/portage ci sono tutti gli ebuilds... nel tuo caso lo devi trovare in /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome-desktop/... se non lo trovi, prova a syncare...

byez   :Wink: 

----------

## Big Boss

 *Quote:*   

> che pacchetti hai inserito nel keywords?

 

ah allora devo creare anhe il .keywords che non c'è

per i pacchetti ho inserito tutti quelli che sono qui http://gentoo-portage.com/AJAX/Ebuild/44204/View

----------

## starise

Ma quando verrà resa stabile da gentoo la 2.18? si sa niente?

----------

## comio

 *starise wrote:*   

> Ma quando verrà resa stabile da gentoo la 2.18? si sa niente?

 

quando verranno risolti tutti i problemi  :Smile: 

ciao

luigi

----------

## Onip

 *starise wrote:*   

> Ma quando verrà resa stabile da gentoo la 2.18? si sa niente?

 

Di solito su bugs.gentoo.org viene aperto un bug tracker apposta per tenere traccia dei vari problemi di questi metapacchetti. Basta controllarlo periodicamente e, quando ci si sente abbastanza sicuri, tuffarcisi dentro   :Wink: 

Byez

----------

## mrfree

 *starise wrote:*   

> Ma quando verrà resa stabile da gentoo la 2.18? si sa niente?

  Se non ricordo male gentoo_stable - rilascio_stable_upstream >= 30 gg anche se empiricamente si trasforma in un bel >> 30 gg  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> Ho provato a vedere con eix e gnome-desktop-2.18 risulta mascherato.
> 
> con emerge --search gnome-desktop mi da la versione 2.16 disponibile

 

Il metapacchetto si chiama gnome (o gnome-light), gnome-desktop e` una sua dipendenza.

----------

## BlackBelt

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *Big Boss wrote:*   Ho provato a vedere con eix e gnome-desktop-2.18 risulta mascherato.
> 
> con emerge --search gnome-desktop mi da la versione 2.16 disponibile 
> 
> Il metapacchetto si chiama gnome (o gnome-light), gnome-desktop e` una sua dipendenza.

 

gnome-light è alla versione 2.16 in portage.. cosa si deve fare per avere la 2.18?

thanks

----------

## Ic3M4n

smascherare i corrispettivi ebuild che trovi all'interno del metapacchetto e fare l'aggiornamento.

----------

## riverdragon

 *BlackBelt wrote:*   

> gnome-light è alla versione 2.16 in portage.. cosa si deve fare per avere la 2.18?

 Aspettare, purtroppo, se non usi il sistema di ic3m4n. Io aspetto, impazientemente ma aspetto.

----------

## Onip

Oggi mi sono accorto che gnome è stato (finalmente) tolto dai pacchetti mascherati. Adesso è "solamente" in testing (~). C'è qualcuno che ha delle impressioni d'uso da condividere con noi "vili" che stiamo ancora sul 16?   :Laughing: 

Ho un certo pruritino alle mani...

----------

## riverdragon

...io l'ho smascherato ieri sera. Un po' di santi evocati, ma poi è partito tutto. Che dire... non noto alcuna differenza sostanziale.

----------

## Ic3M4n

quiabbiamo già parlato un po' in merito a gnome 2.18, non posso far altro che dire quanto è stato già detto. Il grosso del lavoro attualmente è dietro le quinte. I programmi ci sono, funzionano abbastanza bene, si tratta di velocizzare il tutto, correggere i bug e poco altro. Da notare anche che le release di gnome sono a tempo, quindi ogni 6 mesi c'è un nuovo gnome che viene rilasciato. stessa cosa vale anche per l'ambiente grafico. ogni 6 mesi c'è una nuova release di X.

----------

## riverdragon

Certo, certo, rimango comunque un utente gnome soddisfatto, ma le migliorie "sotto il cofano" sono comunque difficili da notare.

Due cose che ho notato in negativo, e sono segnate anche nelle note per l'upgrade, sono l'incapacità dell'icona di gnome-power-manager di mostrarsi quando serve (ho dovuto abilitare l'applet vecchio stile) e la rimozione del backend di xine per totem: stavo quasi pensando di rimuovere qualche player multimediale grazie all'ottimo funzionameto di totem, ma a questo punto sono costretto a ripensarci.

----------

## Onip

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> e la rimozione del backend di xine per totem

 

è l'unica cosa che (per il momento) mi ha fatto desistere. Già mi rompe avere sia xine-lib+totem sia mplayer. Se poi mi devo installare pure (ad esempio) vlc o xine-ui per leggere i menu dei dvd...

----------

## wildancer

Hey scherziamo? nessnuno nota che tra i giochi è stato messo di default glchess?!?   :Razz: 

Onip io infatti ho la situazione che dici tu, mplayer - xine - totem... Ma cel'ho da sempre, anzi toglierei totem in realtà... solo che levare totem da gnome non c'è verso (Come epiphany..) Xine fa tutto e vede tutto, non servirebbe nemmeno mplayer se non fosse per il plugin nel browser e il fatto che lo vedo anche in FB!

----------

## Onip

se è per quello io ho gnome light, quindi totem lo posso togliere quando e come voglio. Il problema è che se uso gnome vorrei che il suo player bastasse a fare tutto; che cavolo...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mouser

Giusto per iper completezza.

Io ho installato in questo modo:

Aggiunte in package.unmask

```
gnome-base/gnome

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server

gnome-base/gnome-session

gnome-base/gnome-common

gnome-base/orbit

gnome-base/gnome-mime-data

gnome-base/libbonobo

gnome-base/gconf

gnome-base/libglade-2.stscript

gnome-base/gail

gnome-base/gnome-vfs

gnome-base/libgnome

gnome-base/gnome-menus

gnome-extra/libgsf

gnome-base/libbonoboui

gnome-base/librsvg

gnome-base/libgnomeui

gnome-base/gnome-desktop

x11-terms/gnome-terminal

gnome-base/gnome-mount

gnome-base/gnome-panel

gnome-extra/yelp

gnome-base/nautilus

gnome-base/control-center

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

dev-libs/atk

sys-apps/hal

x11-libs/pango

gnome-base/libgnomekbd

app-text/gnome-doc-utils

x11-libs/vte

x11-wm/metacity

x11-themes/gnome-themes

net-dns/avahi

gnome-base/eel

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager

x11-themes/gtk-engines

gnome-base/gdm
```

ed aggiunte in package.keywords

```
gnome-base/gnome ~x86

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-session ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-common ~x86

gnome-base/orbit ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-mime-data ~x86

gnome-base/libbonobo ~x86

gnome-base/gconf ~x86

gnome-base/libglade-2.stscript ~x86

gnome-base/gail ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-vfs ~x86

gnome-base/libgnome ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-menus ~x86

gnome-extra/libgsf ~x86

gnome-base/libbonoboui ~x86

gnome-base/librsvg ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomeui ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-desktop ~x86

x11-terms/gnome-terminal ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-mount ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-panel ~x86

gnome-extra/yelp ~x86

gnome-base/nautilus ~x86

gnome-base/control-center ~x86

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme ~x86

dev-libs/atk ~x86

sys-apps/hal ~x86

app-misc/hal-info ~x86

x11-libs/pango ~x86

gnome-base/libgnomekbd ~x86

app-text/gnome-doc-utils ~x86

x11-libs/vte ~x86

x11-wm/metacity ~x86

x11-themes/gnome-themes ~x86

net-dns/avahi ~x86

gnome-base/eel ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager ~x86

x11-themes/gtk-engines ~x86

gnome-base/gdm ~x86

sys-auth/consolekit ~x86
```

Dopodichè lancio un bellissimo

```
# emerge -av hal gnome-light gnome-screensaver gdm gnome-volume-manager
```

Poi le altre applicazioni vengono man mano  :Very Happy: 

Premetto che uso Gnome 2.18 su tutti i miei sistemi oramai da un paio di mesetti (mi sembra) e non ho ancora riscontrato problematiche rilevanti  :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

io vorrei installare Gnome-2.18, ma non voglio smascherare i pacchetti in maniera "generale", vorrei farlo in maniera tale che si smascheri solamente gnome-2.18.

Se no appena esce un altro gnome, magari ancora buggatissimo, automaticamente me lo installerà ...

Lo so come si fa, ma mi secca (a dire il vero non ne ho il tempo) dover fare tutto a mano ...

Non è che avreste la lista dei pacchetti con annesso numero di versione, nella forma 

```
=<nome-pacchetto>-<#versione>
```

 ???

Grazie anticipatamente!

----------

## unarana

Come si fa a dire di no ad un corregionale   :Laughing: 

```
###########~ GNOME 2.18 ~###########

=gnome-base/gnome-2.18.0

=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.1-r2

=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.18.0

=gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0

=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0

=gnome-base/gconf-2.18.0.1

=gnome-base/gail-1.18.0

=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.0

=dev-libs/atk-1.18.0

=sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1

=x11-libs/pango-1.16.3

=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3

=x11-libs/vte-0.16.5

=x11-wm/metacity-2.18.2

=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.18.1

=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.10.1

=www-client/epiphany-2.18.1

=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.18.0

=x11-libs/libwnck-2.18.0

=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.18.1

=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.1

=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0

=app-arch/file-roller-2.18.0

=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.9.14

=app-text/evince-0.8.1

=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.10.0

=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.18.0

=gnome-extra/zenity-2.18.1

=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.1

=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.10.0

=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.18.0

=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.0

=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.18.0

=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.14.1

=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.0

=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.18.1

=media-sound/esound-0.2.38 

=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0-r1

=app-editors/gedit-2.18.1

=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.2

=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.18.0

=x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.3-r1

=net-misc/vino-2.18.1

=mail-client/evolution-2.10.1

=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.1

=media-gfx/eog-2.18.1

=media-video/totem-2.18.1-r1

=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8.1

=app-admin/sabayon-2.18.1

=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.8

=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.1

=media-sound/esound-0.2.38

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.11 

=media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.3

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.4

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.1-r1 

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora-0.10.11 

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.11 

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.3

=media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.3

=11-libs/gtkglext-1.2.0 

=app-misc/hal-info-20070425

=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0

=gnome-base/eel-2.18.0.1

=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0

=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.1

=gnome-extra/yelp-2.18.1

=gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0

=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.18.0

=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.1

=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1

=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1

=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.1

=gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1

=gnome-base/gdm-2.18.1

=sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.1

=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.0

=gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1

##############~ Fine GNOME 2.18 ~#################
```

Premetto che questa è quella che uso io per l'aggiornamento e che potrebbe contenere software superfluo per alcuni

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## comio

 *unarana wrote:*   

> Come si fa a dire di no ad un corregionale  
> 
> ```
> ###########~ GNOME 2.18 ~###########
> 
> ...

 

Ti consiglio di cambiare = in >= per molti pacchetti escono revisioni che levano bug.

ciao

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

io ti consiglio un rapido 

```

emerge autounmask

```

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> io ti consiglio un rapido 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge autounmask
> ...

 

uso già "forcekeymask" frutto del lavoro dei nostri "gechi"...

ma autounmask permette anche di inserire le versioni dei pacchetti?

perchè forcekeymask non lo fa ( e secondo me è l'unica piccola pecca di questo programma ...)

comunque corro a provarlo!

EDIT: lo fa!!! lo fa!!! Grazie... 

ma io non voglio abbandonare "forcekeymask" ... era il mio orgoglio italiano .... appena mi laureo gli do un'occhiata!  :Wink: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

Installato senza problemi su amd64

gcc-4.2.1

glibc-2.6

binutils-2.17.50.0.17

Inoltre, per chi vuole usare solo firefox-bin e non firefox, mozilla, seamonkey, basta inserire -firefox in make.conf, togliere firefox come use dai pacchetti presenti in package.use e inserire xulrunner in make.conf

in questo modo gnome non vi richiederà più mozilla-firefox come pacchetto obbligatorio!

----------

## Kernel78

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *unarana wrote:*   Come si fa a dire di no ad un corregionale  
> 
> ```
> ###########~ GNOME 2.18 ~###########
> 
> ...

 

Meglio evitare il tuo metodo o ti prendi anche le future versioni, magari più buggate.

Per avere subito le nuove release dei pacchetti limitatamente ad una certa serie io uso il formato

```
=<categoria>/<nome>-<versione>* ~<keyword>
```

per esempio per kde 3.5.7 ho messo praticamente tutto così

```
=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7* ~amd64
```

 e la mia situazione attuale è

```
$ eix -c kdelibs

[I] kde-base/kdelibs (3.5.7-r2(3.5)@27/07/2007): KDE libraries needed by all KDE programs.

```

----------

## Onip

 *Leio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This new portage version is now in the tree as version 2.1.2.11 and it is going to be fast-tracked to stable. Once that is done very soon now, we are good to go with stabilizing all of expat-2.0.0, GNOME-2.18.2 and KDE-3.5.7 jointly with the KDE team 
> 
> I'm really hopeful for things reaching that state tomorrow  

 

Preparate i vostri pc ad una bella giornata di compilazione...

Byez

----------

## Scen

E per gli Gnomi non avvezzi all'Inglese...

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.18-upgrade.xml

(fresco fresco di commit, questa volta il GDP IT non è rimasto con le mani in mano  :Twisted Evil:  )

Un ringraziamento a magowiz per la traduzione  :Cool: 

----------

